# Football betting tips



## Betting_tips (Oct 27, 2020)

Hello, everyone                                                    
1. 11. 2020 I will start sending tips to this group. Tips for November will be free, other months will be charged. Take the opportunity to start for free.








						Join group chat on Telegram
					






					t.me


----------



## Kingsley90 (Oct 27, 2020)

Thank you! How much will you charge after November?


----------



## Betting_tips (Oct 28, 2020)

Kingsley90 said:


> Thank you! How much will you charge after November?


For the month of December, the price will be 60$ for 14 days.  in the next few months the price will increase even more. Our tips have high success and confidence. We start on 1.11. 2020 here: https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAFaQihUqoRxBfUD-GA
 So far it looks like the tips will be free in December as well.


----------

